# Right hand drive car



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

we are moving to athens this summer and want to know if it is relativly easy to drive a RHD car there as we are thinking of bringing our cars with us....any advice will be appreciated thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

patriceann said:


> we are moving to athens this summer and want to know if it is relativly easy to drive a RHD car there as we are thinking of bringing our cars with us....any advice will be appreciated thanks


If your used to driving RHD in Europe there will be now problem. some people actually find it easier to drive a RHD car (if they normally do so) in Europe than hiring a LHD car. The logic behind this is that they are far more familiar with controls etc. (ever lowered your left hand to change gear in a LHD car ???) and can therefore concentrate on road conditions, signs etc.

However clearly there are some negatives, especially regarding line of sight in overtaking etc.......

You do not say how long you are coming to Greece for. Remember by law you can only drive a foreign registered car in another European country for 6 months without having to re register it. If you intend to do this please read my previous postings on the subject of Car Importation to avoid massive customs duties


----------



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

*RHD car*



The Grocer said:


> If your used to driving RHD in Europe there will be now problem. some people actually find it easier to drive a RHD car (if they normally do so) in Europe than hiring a LHD car. The logic behind this is that they are far more familiar with controls etc. (ever lowered your left hand to change gear in a LHD car ???) and can therefore concentrate on road conditions, signs etc.
> 
> However clearly there are some negatives, especially regarding line of sight in overtaking etc.......
> 
> You do not say how long you are coming to Greece for. Remember by law you can only drive a foreign registered car in another European country for 6 months without having to re register it. If you intend to do this please read my previous postings on the subject of Car Importation to avoid massive customs duties



we are hoping to stay for a few years :juggle:


----------



## patriceann (Jun 19, 2011)

*Car Importation*



patriceann said:


> we are hoping to stay for a few years :juggle:


can't find your earlier posts on Car Importation - what is your advice?? 

thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

*Importing your caR*

Hi again,

I have pasted below:-

The import of your car is always topical. I finished the process and received my Greek plates today 30th Sept. 2009
The whole process in Greece cost me 386 Euro, including the work of the importer I used but excluding the annual road tax.
For those interested the procedure I followed was:-
Greek Embassy in Holland Park, London presented them with:-
UK documents
- Council tax bills for the last 3 years
- Electricity, water bills for the last 3 years
- P45 & P60's for last three years
- UK Passport
- UK driving licence
- V5 for the car I intend to import into Greece
Note: you must have owned this car for a minimum of 6 months
The paperwork was completed and posted to me within the week.

Get an import / export expert to prepare the paperwork.....this cost me 200 Euros, you just can not do this yourself…….even if you can read Greek and understand the forms….
They will require all the documents from the Greek Embassy and
- Deeds of purchase of your Greek plot of land or house
- Greek tax number document
- Greek address details

You have to within 30 days (very important) present this to Greek Customs (on this definitely do it within 20 days as time is critical), the importer will do all this for you but you have to be present.
Providing you meet these criteria there is NO import duty to pay. I paid Customs 61 Euro...including the 31 Euro to the man who looked under the bonnet and showed the Customs Officer where the VIN Plate was !!!!!! (Jobs for the boys)
Then off to the ministry for vehicles with the Customs papers (technical dept) to obtain more paper.
They then issue even more paper....which you take to KTEO for the (MOT) test of compliance. Cost here 50 Euro.

Back to the ministry with this document, more paper issued and 75 Euro paid for the plates. (This you have to pay direct in a bank to their account (Millennium Bank)).
The office will then issue the green vehicle "log book" which has to be taken to the tax office and the year’s road tax paid. Returning this proof of payment to the ministry office I got my Red Plates !!!!
The time all this took was painful, 4 hours two days running in customs and each visit to other offices about an hour a piece. Fantastic service at KTEO though. Was it worth it……..yes, my car in the UK would be worth 4500 pounds. Here the same aged vehicle would cost me 8000 Euro.

I can not guarantee all locations in Greece will be the same, but I found by being patient, putting up with the frustrating length of time things took to be checked and double checked in good humour pays off…..every one I came across were helpful. (Just take a good book to read whilst you wait)


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

I also posted the lengthy import process myself a couple of years ago. One additional point to note is that road tax in Greece has become ridiculously expensive over the last 3 years and it's set to rise further. 

For example, if your car is over 2000cc you'll be paying 600+ Euros per year. There is therefore a strong argument for *not* importing your car as detailed above.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Totally agree TOTO ...I have sent a few PM's to Patriceann with a few comments I did not want put public.
But your right anything over 1600cc is crazy out here, and insurance so high compared to the UK


----------

